# Proselitisch?



## eno2

Proselitisch is een woord dat ik courant gebruik maar dat tot mijn verbazing  nergens terug te vinden is, ook niet in Google. Proseliet en proselitisme wel. Welke fout bega ik? Wat zeg ik verkeerd? Het zal wel weer een kandidaat-neologisme zijn....

Een zinnetje waarin ik het gebruikte (context):

Nieuwbekeerlingen kunnen erg proselitisch tekeer gaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, ook op Google vind je het woord maar 164 keer (Bing slechts 41 keer). Nu, het substantief is ook al niet bijzonder gangbaar (24000 op Google), waardoor het m.i. nog altijd tot het religieuze beperkt blijft. Ik zie anders ook wel proselitisme in het anti-religieuze...  Dus: een moeilijke term, niet echt gebruikelijk, zalniet snel tot een adjectief aanleiding geven, denk ik. Trouwens, _wervend_ is er ook al, al is dat dan breder. _Bekeerzuchtig _lanceren??? ;-)


----------



## eno2

Bekeerzucht en bekeerzuchtig? Absoluut. Dat is het helemaal om bijvoorbeeld het gedrag van de getuigen van Jehova in inheemse termen te benoemen. Genoteerd.


----------



## ThomasK

Blij dat ik heb kunnen helpen, maar... ik denk dat ik dat niet ga gebruiken. _Opdringerig_ volstaat voor mij al. Intelligent engagement kan anderzijds best wel waarderen...


----------



## eno2

Opdringerigheid is (maar) een  bijartikel van proselitisme en helemaal onspecifiek.


----------



## ThomasK

Akkoord, maar dat is wat mij vaak het meest stoort. Wat stoort jou eigenlijk het meest?


----------



## eno2

Oei, ik heb me spontaan uitgedrukt en weggeëdit. Wil niemands religieuze gevoeligheden kwetsen.


----------



## ThomasK

Oké, maar ik zag het net: laten we zeggen dat je een hekel hebt aan de inhoud. Voor mij hebben inhoud en stijl veel met elkaar te maken. Maar ik begrijp wel: _opdringerig_ is voor jou niet sterk genoeg.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Zieltjes winnen_ is een leuke en heel toepasselijke woordverbinding, die overigens niet tot godsdienst beperkt is maar ook bijvoorbeeld in politieke contexten wordt gebruikt.

_De Turkse AKP komt in West-Europa zieltjes winnen voor het referendum dat Erdoğan nog meer macht moet geven_​
(Zonder woordenboek zou ik nooit begrepen hebben wat ik onder _proselitisch tekeergaan_ had moeten verstaan.)


----------



## eno2

Amaai het stond er een halve minuut. Tja ik ben seculier 100%....


----------



## bibibiben

_Bekeringsijver _staat in Van Dale. _Bekeerzucht, bekeringszucht_ en _bekeerzuchtig_ niet, maar er zijn al wel treffers op Google. Bekeerzuchtig levert vooralsnog maar een handjevol treffers op,


----------



## eno2

Bekeringsijver, inderdaad. Maar een bvnw ontbreekt...


----------



## bibibiben

Transpositie is een belangrijk gereedschap voor de vertaler. Neem bijvoorbeeld het in het Nederlands zo gewoon klinkende _dement(erend)e bejaarden/ouderen_. Het Engels mijdt het bijvoeglijk naamwoord _demented_ (vanwege negatieve connotaties) en adjectiveert _bejaarde/oudere _liever. De vertaling _elderly Alzheimer's patients_ klinkt dan ook beter dan _demented old people, _zeker als je niet al te cru wilt overkomen.

Het Nederlands heeft kennelijk weinig behoefte aan een bijvoeglijk naamwoord bij _bekeringsijver _of _proselitisme_. Er is er gemakkelijk een te verzinnen, _bekeerzuchtig_ bijvoorbeeld, maar dit woord wil maar niet aanslaan. Overigens heb ik niet de indruk dat het Engelse _proselytic_ nu zo gangbaar is.


----------



## eno2

Er is een breder probleem voor wat mij betreft, namelijk dat van de clutter (ik zal het al wel eerder vernoemd hebben). Je weet NOOIT wanneer je een terechte afleiding mag maken van een grondwoord en wanneer niet, aangezien vele terechte afleidingen weggelaten worden als clutter. Soms is het gebruikte basiswoord een znw of een werkwoord, of een bvnw, je weet het nooit, soms worden er een aantal afleidingen gegeven, soms niet, je weet het nooit.  Afijn. Afleiden is een mijnenveld. Voor je het weet ben je een taalinvalide.


----------



## bibibiben

Nou ja, de gemiddelde taalgebruiker weet wel of een afleiding bruikbaar is of niet. Ikzelf hoor of zie nooit een native speaker _proselitisch_ gebruiken, dus dan hou ik mij daar veiligheidshalve verre van. Ook _proselitisme_ zal ik trouwens niet dagelijks gebruiken, zelfs niet jaarlijks. Met _bekeringsijver_, _bekeringsdrang_, _bekeringsdrift_ en _bekeringszucht_ kan ik prima uit de voeten. Ik kwam laatst _zendelingenijver_ tegen. Ook een aardig woord.


----------



## eno2

Mijn liefde voor cognaten (ver)leidt mij tot dergelijk woordgebruik. In elk geval schriftelijk. Mondeling veel minder, hopelijk. Ik beschouw mijn clutter-kritiek toch niet als helemaal weerlegd.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik heb eerlijk gezegd geen idee wat je met 'clutter-kritiek' bedoelt.


----------



## eno2

Het is bekend dat woordenboeken veel afleidingen niet opnemen om de dikte van de woordenboeken niet uit de hand te laten lopen.



Sowka said:


> schön -- das Schöne
> besonders schön -- das besonders Schöne
> extravagant -- das Extravagante
> 
> etc, etc. Adding all these totally predictable possibilities to the dictionary would just* clutter up the dictionary i*n many places with the information that can be summarized as "*any* adjective can be converted into a noun (so, whenever you see an adjective, you should also prepare for the possibility of reading it somewhere as a noun, and you may even convert your own adjectives into nouns -- this is completely legal )".



Met mijn clutter-kritiek bedoel ik dan:



eno2 said:


> Er is een breder probleem voor wat mij betreft, namelijk dat van de clutter (ik zal het al wel eerder vernoemd hebben). Je weet NOOIT wanneer je een terechte afleiding mag maken van een grondwoord en wanneer niet, aangezien vele terechte afleidingen weggelaten worden als clutter. Soms is het gebruikte basiswoord een znw of een werkwoord, of een bvnw, je weet het nooit, soms worden er een aantal afleidingen gegeven, soms niet, je weet het nooit.  Afijn. Afleiden is een mijnenveld. Voor je het weet ben je een taalinvalide.


----------



## bibibiben

Om ruimte te besparen zal een woordenboek inderdaad niet alle *doorzichtige samenstellingen* opnemen. Een boek over zwangerschap kan je bijvoorbeeld een zwangerschapsboek noemen. Moet dat in Van Dale staan? Nee, zelfs iemand voor wie Nederlands een tweede taal is, kan raden wat _zwangerschapsboek _is.

*Voorspelbare afleidingen* staan terecht ook niet in een woordenboek. Een beetje goede grammatica wijst je immers de weg. Ook in het Nederlands kun je elk denkbaar adjectief substantiveren door er een verbuigings-e achter te plakken en er _het _voor te zetten. Dus (_het) leuke_, (_het) oerlelijke_, (_het) wonderlijke_ zul je vergeefs in een woordenboek vinden. Maar _leuk _als substantief staat er weer wel in, omdat het niet te voorspellen is dat dit adjectief óók tot substantief kan worden met weglating van de verbuigings-e: iets voor de leuk doen. En _(het) mooi(e)_ staat er ook in, omdat dat in een uitdrukking gebruikt wordt: het mooie eraf kijken.

*Onvoorspelbare afleidingen* staan juist wel zo veel mogelijk in een woordenboek. En als een mogelijke afleiding ontbreekt? Dan is die niet weggelaten vanwege ruimtegebrek, maar kennelijk omdat deze mogelijke afleiding niet in de mond genomen wordt. Het Nederlands kent bijvoorbeeld wel _eruptie_, maar niet _erupteren_. Niemand wil dat kennelijk als werkwoord gebruiken. En dus neemt Van Dale het niet in het woordenboek op. _Proselitisch_ wordt ook door niemand gebruikt. Wordt dus evenmin opgenomen. Er zijn hier en daar wel opmerkelijke omissies in Van Dale aan te wijzen, maar in het algemeen kun je stellen dat als een denkbare afleiding er niet in staat, dat in 99,9% van de gevallen inhoudt dat dat woord simpelweg niet in gebruik is. Een woordenboek beschrijft slechts de taalwerkelijkheid, niet een taalideaal.

Kortom, je ziet een probleem dat er niet is.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Kortom, je ziet een probleem dat er niet is.



OK ik ben er dan toch in geslaagd het probleem dat niet bestaat degelijk genoeg uit te leggen om begrepen te worden.

Op geen enkel moment heb ik het gehad over samenstellingen, waarin het Nederlands zoals bekend zeer vrij en creatief is.


Ik stoot me te regelmatig aan verboden (en bijgevolg niet opgenomen afleidingen) als tegengesteld aan rubble om dit hobbelpaardje zomaar te laten staan, ik zal het nog wel berijden als ik een afleiding mis.

Je commentaaar op  leuk begrijp ik niet. Leuk is bn en zn (kende ik overigens niet, de leuk). En dus geen ontbrekende afleiding. Het leuke is niet opgenomen rubble als voorspelbare afleiding.

Jij stelt dat zo dat proselitisch en erupteren niet gebruikt wordt. Ik heb de doorgeklikte Google resultaten aangehaald, dacht ik. Zelf vind ik proselitisch "normaal".

De zaak is  dat er in het Nederlands helaas helemaal of zo goed als geen toegang is tot frequentiewoordenlijsten. Maar goed. Misschien of beter ongetwijfeld beschikt Van Dale over geheime of privé studies daarvan?


----------



## bibibiben

Als je je een beetje in de lexicografie verdiept, dan kom je  erachter:
– dat een woord niet wordt opgenomen omdat er een handjevol treffers op internet te vinden is;
– dat een afleiding niet wordt opgenomen omdat dan een of ander rijtje compleet zal zijn;
– dat een afleiding niet wordt opgenomen omdat toch wel duidelijk is dat dat woord zou kunnen of moeten bestaan;
– dat een afleiding niet wordt opgenomen omdat die in een andere taal toch ook bestaat;
– dat geput wordt uit een corpus van (digitale) teksten en vaak ook tv- en radiofragmenten;
– dat niet elke tekst die voorbij waait, klakkeloos in het corpus wordt opgenomen;
– dat een woord dat kortstondig in gebruik is of was, niet als algemeen gebruikt Nederlands zal worden aangemerkt;
– dat een woord dat alleen maar in één bron veelvuldig valt, maar in geen enkele andere bron, evenmin als algemeen gebruikt geldt;
– dat een woord dat alleen in gebruik is bij één bepaalde beroepsgroep of in één streek in het taalgebied, ook al bijzonder weinig kans op opname maakt;
– dat in het algemeen geldt dat een woord gedurende langere tijd in gebruik moet zijn, voldoende verspreid over het taalgebied moet worden aangetroffen en dus enigszins ingeburgerd moet zijn;
– etc.

Woorden als _erupteren_ en _proselitisch_ zullen dit ziftingsproces waarschijnlijk wel nooit overleven. Tenzij je hele mensenmassa's verspreid over het taalgebied zo gek krijgt om in hun uitingen zo nu en dan _proselitisch_ of _erupteren_ te laten vallen. En dat gedurende een fiks aantal jaren. Pittige klus.



eno2 said:


> Op geen enkel moment heb ik het gehad over samenstellingen, waarin het Nederlands zoals bekend zeer vrij en creatief is.


Ik ging specifiek in op de doorzichtige samenstellingen omdat het juist deze categorie woorden is waarin flink wordt gehakt en gesneden, hoewel sommige van deze woorden toch behoorlijk frequent over de tong kunnen rollen.



eno2 said:


> Je commentaaar op  leuk begrijp ik niet. Leuk is bn en zn (kende ik overigens niet, de leuk). En dus geen ontbrekende afleiding. Het leuke is niet opgenomen rubble als voorspelbare afleiding.


Er is sprake van nulderivatie. Zelf opzoeken.



eno2 said:


> De zaak is dat er in het Nederlands helaas helemaal of zo goed als geen toegang is tot frequentiewoordenlijsten. Maar goed. Misschien of beter ongetwijfeld beschikt Van Dale over geheime of privé studies daarvan?



Van Dale zal niet zomaar toegang tot zijn brouwerij geven. Een belangrijk corpus dat wél toegankelijk is voor onderzoek door academici: Corpus Hedendaags Nederlands. Jammer dat leken geen toegang krijgen? Misschien. Maar misschien ook wel begrijpelijk: wie niet de juiste bagage heeft, is veelal gedoemd om maar wat aan te rommelen. het Instituut voor de Nederlandse Taal verwelkomt input, maar zal lekengebabbel willen weren.


----------



## eno2

Ik ben bekend met de werkwijze van Van Dale voor opname van woorden. Nog los van opname of niet,
het lijkt me niet logisch erupteren zo streng af te wijzen als eruptie zo frequent is en idem dito voor het paar proseliet/proselitisch.
Wat ik  wel grappig vond, is dat als je met de autoriteit van Van Dale afkomt, er dan iemand is die antwoordt hier  dat een woordenboek uiteindelijk niet beslist over taalgebruik, maar de de gebruiker zelf bepaalt wat hij gebruikt en wat niet, en dat de  taal leeft.
Er is hier een academicus met gratis toegang tot het weinige wat bestaat aan frequentielijsten. Ik ga er voorlopig niet voor betalen.
Ik kan momenteel niet beoordelen of jouw link frequentielijsten bevat, maar ik probeer er achter te komen.
Jij hebt toch altijd profuus gebruik gemaakt van Google hits, getelde en ongetelde?  Ik mag niet?


----------



## bibibiben

Dat is het mooie aan taal. Het Nederlands maakt _integer_ uit _integriteit_ (ongetwijfeld onder invloed van het Latijn of anders het Frans), het Engels niet. _Integer _was dan al bezet, maar mogelijke varianten als _integrous, integrious, integritous _hebben het ook allemaal niet gered. _Integrity_ heeft simpelweg geen bijbehorend adjectief in het Engels. Punt uit. Het Nederlands wil geen werkwoord bij _eruptie_. Punt uit.


----------



## eno2

Leuk. Maar proselitisch/erupteren was niet bezet. Ik gebruik het toch als  gevolg van vroegere brede lectuur  en zoals heden ten dage aangegeven door Google hits: niet als enige. Ik heb het heus zelf niet bedacht.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Jij hebt toch altijd profuus gebruik gemaakt van Google hits, getelde en ongetelde?  Ik mag niet?



Jawel, maar ik bespeur zo weinig taalgevoel bij jou. Het lijkt erop dat je niet alleen fysiek op nogal grote afstand staat van het Nederlandse taalgebied.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Leuk. Maar proselitisch/erupteren was niet bezet. Ik gebruik het toch als  gevolg van vroegere brede lectuur  en zoals heden ten dage aangegeven door Google hits: niet als enige. Ik heb het heus zelf niet bedacht.



Het gaat er toch om dat je begrepen wordt? Ik kan ook wel _dingstig_ gebruiken in plaats van _onenig_, maar als men mij dan maar met moeite of helemaal niet begrijpt, ben ik toch niet goed bezig?


----------



## eno2

Niemand die eruptie begrijpt zal erupteren niet begrijpen.
Zelfde voor proseliet - proselitisch.
Proseliet is  wel weinig gebruikt vermoed ik.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Jawel, maar ik bespeur zo weinig taalgevoel bij jou. Het lijkt erop dat je niet alleen fysiek op nogal grote afstand staat van het Nederlandse taalgebied.



Daar gaan we weer met volkomen subjectieve denigrerende commentaren.


----------



## bibibiben

Succes met de verspreiding ervan. Wellicht wordt dit woord ooit algemeen gebruikt. Of niet. In dat geval zul je je leven lang met rollende ogen gelezen/aangekeken worden.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Daar gaan we weer met volkomen subjectieve denigrerende commentaren.


Je vraagt er niet om, je smeekt erom.


----------



## eno2

Ik maak integendeel heftig bezwaar tegen zulke  persoonlijk  denigrerende commentaren die overigens nergens op slaan. .


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> [...] het lijkt me niet logisch erupteren zo streng af te wijzen als eruptie zo frequent is en idem dito voor het paar proseliet/proselitisch.


Deze redenering klopt trouwens niet. Het veelvuldig voorkomen van een morfeem houdt niet in dat een afleiding dus ook tot het algemeen gebruik behoort.


----------



## eno2

Je kan het afwijzen maar het wordt gebruikt en begrepen. Ik zei al eerder dat ik het allemaal niet uit mijn duim zuig. Dat zijn dingen uit del literatuur. Het "probleem " is wellicht eerder mijn brede woordenschat, eerder dan mijn zogenaamd gebrek aan taalgevoel.


----------



## bibibiben

_Voorzichtigetjes_ wordt ook gebruikt in de literatuur. Toch doe je er beter aan om _voorzichtigjes_ te gebruiken. Of hou het bij _voorzichtig_. Een brede woordenschat zegt niet zo heel veel. Het kunnen gebruiken van een brede woordenschat is de kunst.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Deze redenering klopt trouwens niet. Het veelvuldig voorkomen van een morfeem houdt niet in dat een afleiding dus ook tot het algemeen gebruik behoort.


Ik beweerde nergens dat proselitisch tot het algemeen gebruik behoort. Enkel dat het me niet logisch lijkt het zo streng af te wijzen.


----------



## eno2

Mijn kosmopolitisch taalgevoel vertelt me immers dat  proseliet-proselitisme-proselitisch  op dezelfde manier zou kunnen en mogen behandeld worden als
kosmopoliet-kosmopolitisme-kosmopolitisch, allemaal opgenomen in Van Dale (behalve proselitisch dus).
Maar misschien ben ik inderdaad wat te proselitisch als het aankomt op nieuwe opnamen in het heilige domein van de dikke Van Dale kerk.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Mijn kosmopolitisch taalgevoel vertelt me immers dat  proseliet-proselitisme-proselitisch  op dezelfde manier zou kunnen en mogen behandeld worden als
> kosmopoliet-kosmopolitisme-kosmopolitisch, allemaal opgenomen in Van Dale (behalve proselitisch dus).
> Maar misschien ben ik inderdaad wat te proselitisch als het aankomt op nieuwe opnamen in het heilige domein van de dikke Van Dale kerk.



Zo werkt taal dus niet. Zoals eerder gezegd, het is niet een kwestie van het aanvullen van rijtjes omdat dat zo voor de hand ligt. Een woord moet als eerste daadwerkelijk gebruikt worden. Zo niet, dan houdt het op. Want nogmaals, een woordenboek beschrijft een taalwerkelijkheid. En ja, dan valt er maar een gat. Niet alleen Van Dale laat dat gat vallen, maar ook Prisma. Ook mijn oude Koenen en Wolters' hebben wel _proseliet_ en _proselitisme_ opgenomen, maar niet _proselitisch_. De consensus was en is kennelijk breed.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Jawel, maar ik bespeur zo weinig taalgevoel bij jou. Het lijkt erop dat je niet alleen fysiek op nogal grote afstand staat van het Nederlandse taalgebied.



Vecht het uit met Jedna. Die noemde me een "taalgenie"


----------

